# Looking to catalog!



## Xdee (May 3, 2020)

Hi all! If you are interested in doing a catalog exchange 1 for 1 ☺ 

If you don’t have any items on my wishlist but wish to get something from my collection (through catalog exchange- pick up and drop!), I am happy to take 1 gold nuggets Or 1NMT!

*My wishlist*:








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				





*My catalog*: (update daily)








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				





If I do not reply, please be patient with me  I will get to you asap


----------



## haillzzz (May 3, 2020)

I’ve got a bit on here will PM you


----------



## kiuprika (May 3, 2020)

I have billiard table, Globe ("cool," dark blue not normal world globe style), LCD tv (20 inch not 50 inch), Dish drying rack, Tool cart, Tea table, Retro gas pump, Life ring (blue), Imperial dining table (blue), and Diner neon sign (red).
My wishlist: https://villagerdb.com/user/kiuprika/list/items-wanted


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

I can craft a lot of the DIY on the list if you provide the materials, and I have some of those items. If you want to update your list after you have spoken to the other people, we can work out what items of mine you need to catalogue, and which I need to craft for you. No fee.


----------



## Xdee (May 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 8, 2020)

Hi! Interested in your:
bottled ship
camping cot
fan white
garden faucet red brick
globe cool

I can bring:
cardboard box (orange, apple, pear)
cone red
desktop computer silver


----------



## Xdee (May 8, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> Hi! Interested in your:
> bottled ship
> camping cot
> fan white
> ...


No problem! Let me go grab the things and I will pm you the dodo code


----------



## atriosocool (May 8, 2020)

Hello! I have:
Light brown low screen
Cherry cardboard box
Volleyball
Space helmet
Handy water cooler

Could i trade for:
Arcade combat game
Red retro gas pump
Red candy machine
Whiteboard
Surfboard


----------



## Xdee (May 8, 2020)

atriosocool said:


> Hello! I have:
> Light brown low screen
> Cherry cardboard box
> Volleyball
> ...



currently in a trade but can dm u right after with dodo code!


----------



## leming (May 8, 2020)

I have the following which you can catalog :
analog kitchen scale-red
ball - yellow/black
blue kitchen mat; blue message mat; blue-design kitchen mat
deluxe washer
earth rug
green kitchen mat
oval entrance mat
black piano bench
both pinball machines
server
shaved ice maker
train set
tricycle
wall mounted TV 50 inch

Interested in cataloging in return:
Field flooring - I know it's a Sahara item, don't want to keep it, just want to catalog to make my catalog complete lol
ice-hockey uniform
Outdoor generator
painter's coveralls 
retro gas pump-black
safe - gold
throwback race car bed - black
throwback rocket - yellow
water cooler
wheel chair

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



leming said:


> I have the following which you can catalog :
> analog kitchen scale-red
> ball - yellow/black
> blue kitchen mat; blue message mat; blue-design kitchen mat
> ...



and if you have to order items/want to limit it to 5, my preference is:
1. Outdoor generator
2. retro gas pump-black
3. safe - gold
4. throwback race car bed - black
5. throwback rocket - yellow


----------



## Xdee (May 8, 2020)

(closed after this post) feel free to leave any messages and I will get back to you ASAP!


----------



## Xdee (May 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 10, 2020)

i can let you catalog my blue throwback race car bed and my arcade fighting game if you let me catelog your foosball table and flower surf board


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

Hii sure! Let me go ahead and grab the items and send you the dodo code!


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## amyahh (May 10, 2020)

hii could I catalog the imperial bed in black & toy box. I have the red dining table & anatomic model for you


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

Hii no problem! I will gather the items and send you dodo code!


----------



## n00b (May 10, 2020)

Interested in your:
Electric bass (cosmo black)
Throwback rocket (yellow)
Pull-up-bar stand (black)
Vacuum cleaner (red)
Retro gas pump (black)
Chalkboard (blank)
Upright vacuum (silver)
Outdoor table (red)
Stadiometer (grey)
Yucca (white)
Throwback mitt chair (red)
Tape deck (orange)
Cooler box (blue)
Studio wall spotlight (white)

Can offer u to catalog:
Fresh cooler 
Kitchen island 
Soft-serve lamp (x8 all colours)
Tennis table 

Get back to me!


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

n00b said:


> Interested in your:
> Electric bass (cosmo black)
> Throwback rocket (yellow)
> Pull-up-bar stand (black)
> ...


Hii  for the studio wall lighting - I have one in black. The rest looks good! I need to grab the items and will send u dodo code in a minute

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Xdee said:


> Hii  for the studio wall lighting - I have one in black. The rest looks good! I need to grab the items and will send u dodo code in a minute


Sorry and the outdoor table is orange if that’s ok


----------



## n00b (May 10, 2020)

Take ur time  no hurries


----------



## SourDeez (May 10, 2020)

Hello I have the Ukulele, gold bars, key holder, garden wagon and tall lantern ! Pls very interested in getting some cool stuff for my island


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

SourDeez said:


> Hello I have the Ukulele, gold bars, key holder, garden wagon and tall lantern ! Pls very interested in getting some cool stuff for my island


Hii since those items are diys, I can’t catalog them. Do you have any spare diys? And what are you interested in cataloging in return?


----------



## SourDeez (May 10, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii since those items are diys, I can’t catalog them. Do you have any spare diys? And what are you interested in cataloging in return?


Sorry that’s true, kinda new at this cataloging. I’d be happy to craft you a bunch and bring an order by, I can also craft iron armour and armor shoes.

I’m very interested in drum set, fooseball table and saxophone but would also love a chance to have chalkboard, jukebox, cotton candy stall and fortune cookie cart. Too many nice things hard to choose  aha


----------



## Xdee (May 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Xdee (May 13, 2020)

Bump


----------

